# Coyotes, Arrow heads and Mushrooms



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

This was a week ago. I have a youth contest with my kids this coming weekend that the Utah Trappers are putting on. I figure the mushrooms in the title will get most peoples attention. Well me and the wife decided to go out for the day on Sat. Oct. 25th. We only made 7 stands for the entire day but did a lot of exploring in areas I havent been. The first stand of the morning I have called before but could never park and approach it with out the vehicle being seen. This time I parked and we walked further to get in and set up different than I have before. I had the foxpro about 100 yds to my right. About 5 mins. into the stand I heard the wife moving a little. When I looked she was getting ready and I noticed a coyoted about 400 yds out on the ridge. When it started moving I could see it was going to go behind the hill and figured it would come out about 100 yds in front of me. It did and stood staring at my wife. I put a round through the front of the brisket and it went down. We called for another 10 mins. with no other takers. I figure she weighed right around 30 pounds. She was prime and had plenty of fat on her. The belly on her was large.








The next several stands produce nothing but after the 4th stand, we were heading back to the truck when I found this.








Now is where the mushrooms come in. On the way to the 5th stand I found these out in the middle of the desert. The one with my foot is to show the size of the mushroom.
















We also found 3 old survey markers at that stand. I wasnt sure if we were going to make any more stands or not but found a spot that looked good and walked out. About 3 mins. into the stand I saw a coyote running in about 1/2 mile out. When he got close I could see he wasnt going to stop. He was headed for the foxpro. This one would have been good footage for a video. I barked four times before I got him to stop. I was hoping the wife would take him but found out later her foot slipped about the time she was going to take the shot. As I shot it step forward and I hit it way back in the stomach. I had to put another round in it. It had eaten a rabbit and the ear was hanging out. It had more damage than I like.








Me and her have made 11 stands together in the last 2 times out. We have called and taken 3 coyotes. Here we are at the end of a very enjoyable day just before we headed home. She is really enjoying this. I think she will be hunting with me a lot.








Here is one my wife killed 2 weeks earlier. It is her first.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

reb....I think you hit the jackpot on that one. I believe those are call 'Shroom's', a Magic Mushroom !! :shock: ....If I remember right, they leave a black type 'soot' on you boot and stink pretty bad.

Good post reb !! Congrats to you and Mrs. reb for your hunts and getting out and about !!


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

Great post!

That's also great that your spouse likes to hunt with you.

Great hunting.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Good post Reb. Glad to see you out hitting them hard. I'm envious. :mrgreen:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice pics, good hunting. What kind of gun is that Reb?

I think the mushroom is a Desert Stalked Puffball. I see them in Nevada, Elko to Winnemucca.

The ones that leave the black soot on ya are Inky Caps.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Nice pics, good hunting. What kind of gun is that Reb?
> 
> I think the mushroom is a Desert Stalked Puffball. I see them in Nevada, Elko to Winnemucca.
> 
> The ones that leave the black soot on ya are Inky Caps.


Desert Stalked Puffball-That is the name I came up with also.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I believe you guys are correct about them mushrooms.....

I just figured all mushrooms were 'Magical'.... *\-\* *\-\* *OOO* -/|\- *OOO*


----------



## bigbuck81 (Oct 10, 2007)

Good job reb, I wish I had that good of luck, also awesome job on getting the mrs. into it! 

Hard to say but, I would say you and I hunt very close to each other. The backdrops in your pics look just like where I hunt. Especially the main road you are on. Tons of yotes, I just suck at getting them. Great post!!!


----------

